# Scene Transitions: "+" button not showing



## deniskeane (Oct 26, 2020)

I have an issue mentioned by others. 

I have reset the UI through  View-Docks-Reset UI,  but still can't get the   "+" options.

Any suggestions?


----------



## lebaston100 (Oct 26, 2020)

The "+" option is now in the Scene Transitions drop-down menu. If you open that you will see the "Add: x" option on the bottom below all your transitions.


----------



## deniskeane (Oct 26, 2020)

Hi Lebaston 100, many thanks for your reply.

I attach screenshot of my scene transition, showing all the options in the dropdown dialog box. Wondering why the "+" option is missing ??


----------



## deniskeane (Oct 26, 2020)

deniskeane said:


> Hi Lebaston 100, many thanks for your reply.
> 
> I attach screenshot of my scene transition, showing all the options in the dropdown dialog box. Wondering why the "+" option is missing ??


----------



## lebaston100 (Oct 26, 2020)

Your 2nd screenshot shows it. The "+" Symbol was replaced by the dropdown Entries "Add: ..." that you can see in the bottom of the list.


----------



## roko (Jul 1, 2021)

I actually find out lol, somehow in newer version OBS Under menu  View(V) is unchecked transitions i was like looking like 30 minutes to find out :P.


----------

